# LOA question for someone in HR



## Amydh (Mar 21, 2021)

My son to LOA at the beginning of the pandemic due to being high risk for complications at the recommendation of HR. He exhausted his LOA time off and never contacted HR about returning to work or resigning. I would assume he was terminated. If that's the case, can he still be rehired?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 21, 2021)

Amydh said:


> My son to LOA at the beginning of the pandemic due to being high risk for complications at the recommendation of HR. He exhausted his LOA time off and never contacted HR about returning to work or resigning. I would assume he was terminated. If that's the case, can he still be rehired?


I’m not HR but, I would contact his stores HR he may still be in the system. With the pandemic they may have kept him in system or naked him as rehire able.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 21, 2021)

I would have him contact HR and find out.


----------



## StyleStar (Mar 22, 2021)

Amydh said:


> My son to LOA at the beginning of the pandemic due to being high risk for complications at the recommendation of HR. He exhausted his LOA time off and never contacted HR about returning to work or resigning. I would assume he was terminated. If that's the case, can he still be rehired?


They would of had to send
 a certified letter to him stating he has exceeded his loa, and if they don't hear from him in x amountbof days he will be termed.


----------

